# Two headed Levis Gecko



## Grunter023 (Jul 14, 2010)

I just cut open one of my Levis eggs and found a two headed gecko, and appears to be still alive. Has this happened before? Pics to follow if people want to see.


----------



## LiasisKing (Jul 14, 2010)

Grunter023 said:


> Pics to follow if people want to see.


what are you talking about, as if any of us would want to see your creepy 2 headed gecko... PLEASE PUT UP PICTURES !!!!


----------



## kupper (Jul 14, 2010)

Put up the pics mate 

What prompted you to cut the egg open ?


----------



## Asharee133 (Jul 14, 2010)

agreed!


----------



## Grunter023 (Jul 14, 2010)

The other egg hatched 2 days ago and I have never had a second egg go longer than a day after the clutchmate has hatched, so figured the gecko is having trouble getting out of egg.


----------



## jungleboogie (Jul 14, 2010)

is he still alive?


----------



## kupper (Jul 14, 2010)

You generally would leave eggs until they hatch 

I have had eggs go a week apart before


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 14, 2010)

pics pics pics!


----------



## Rocket (Jul 14, 2010)

This blows my six-toed levis revelation way out of the playing field. 

Again, have you taken photos?


----------



## Klaery (Jul 14, 2010)

Would love to see pictures


----------



## raged (Jul 14, 2010)

would love to see pics


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 14, 2010)

wouldn't mind to see a couple photographic images of this


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jul 14, 2010)

pics or it didn't happen!!!


Will


----------



## Grunter023 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 14, 2010)

what the!!

is it alive? as in able to move sorta thing?


----------



## LiasisKing (Jul 14, 2010)

wow thats cool, 
but it looks a bit "undercooked" in my unexperienced opinion
is it breathing ?


----------



## Grunter023 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes it is moving slightly and appears alive. levis occidentalis is the species.


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 14, 2010)

never seen that before thanks for the pics


----------



## Serpentess (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow. Creepy.


----------



## Grunter023 (Jul 14, 2010)

Its not moving around walking - still curved up like in the pics,but moves slightly every now and then.I have put it back into the incubator.


----------



## lloydy (Jul 14, 2010)

Any clearer pics of it moving?
Creepy stuff!


----------



## Nephrurus (Jul 14, 2010)

JasonL had a two-headed Nephrurus amyae hatch a few years ago. Search through the threads for that. 

-H


----------



## James_Scott (Jul 14, 2010)

It's not abnormal for eggs to hatch several days apart. I have had them hatch 14 days apart and be very healthy animals. At least now you can see why it took longer for yours. Very interesting to see. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 14, 2010)

lloydy said:


> Any clearer pics of it moving?
> Creepy stuff!


 How can you get pictures of things moving? Unless you mean a video.

Pretty interesting but I would euthanase the little tacker..


----------



## ReptileImperium (Jul 14, 2010)

I bet you thats what it is thinking as well KILL ME please KILL ME


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 14, 2010)

it can watch its own back


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 14, 2010)

and hide its own easter eggs


----------



## LadyJ (Jul 15, 2010)

Breaks my heart to see things like this... nature you sick bastard!


----------



## dadaman (Jul 15, 2010)

Awesome Trent.


----------



## lloydy (Jul 15, 2010)

Haha, thats what i meant lol


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 15, 2010)

Just wondering if the lil guy is still alive?


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jul 15, 2010)

two heads are better than one !!!


----------



## LadyJ (Jul 15, 2010)

Also curious as to whether the poor little guy(s?) is/are still alive?


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 15, 2010)

any news?


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 15, 2010)

this is trippy


----------



## Grunter023 (Jul 15, 2010)

Came home from work and it had died.Thanks for all those concerned or interested. Pretty freaky thing to find!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 16, 2010)

You should preserve it in a bottle or something. Not a lot of people have 2-headed geckos!


----------

